# Dimming led tape lighting?



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have used this switch in the past. Looks like the same one. 

https://www.diodeled.com/switchex.html

Worked great. However you can not make it smart. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HandyRandy1 (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah they work ok


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Those look interesting, never seen them. I always just use triac dimmable drivers which I hide in/around cabinets or in accessible ceilings or whatever. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I've used them, they work well. Only problem I see is 12 volt wire in a 120 volt box.


----------

